# Pike the American Bully....Razors edge.... ;)



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

heres my boy....crappy cell phone pix but hey u get the idea lol  hes going to be 2 y/o jan. 4th. hes def. getting a lil thicker finally!! haha  weighing in @ 56-60 lbs. 
































pike and chump and my best friend logan who i gave chump to


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I really like your dog, I think my Bernie is going to come out looking like Pike. I have a lot of throwing kunckles in the 5th generation of the ped.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

man I love brindles, especially pike!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful dog man! He looks fantastic! I absolutely LOVE the cropped ears. They look great. Gorgeous dog man.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Pikey PIKE ~!!! so handsome I swear


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

He's lookin good shane! He sure is starting to fill out!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

ty all!!! yeah shana hes starting to fill out nicely. chump is 3-4 months younger and hes already got prob. 5-10 lbs on pike already haha  the pix by the car were took today while i was in my car letting it warm to come to work haha


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

very nice boy


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> ty all!!! yeah shana hes starting to fill out nicely. chump is 3-4 months younger and hes already got prob. 5-10 lbs on pike already haha  the pix by the car were took today while i was in my car letting it warm to come to work haha


I thought you were taking pics from the car so Pike wouldn't get you LOL J/K


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I thought you were taking pics from the car so Pike wouldn't get you LOL J/K


lol he wouldnt do anything but lick me to death. hes got alotta bark with no bite  most he ever does is jump and throw his weight to knock u down when we're playing rough lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What!!! Pikes RE! Now wayhehehe Hes looking great man. Always glad to see Chump!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i know right. the dreaded edge bloodline  hes 100% mastiff.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

rudi's twin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love him!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

He's looking nice man.
The Worlds MOST proportionate bully!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It's always nice to see photos of Pike! He's one handsome guy!!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

He's my favorite guy!!! Hai Pike!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

haha, thanks all for lookin, me n my wittle boy appriciate  :clap:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Great looking bully Shane.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Man, Pike is gorgeous!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He's one skinny hippo thats for sure.... 


I love Pike!!! He is such a good looking boy!


----------

